# Sexing P.bicolor



## Buck Rogers (Jan 13, 2016)

Good day,

I am relatively new to keep dart frogs but have a few good years experience keeping various other amphibians. I was recently sold an adult pair of Phyllobates bicolor but after a months of keeping them I strongly suspect that I have 2 females. I have never heard either of them calling but when I play a sound clip of a calling male the one goes crazy hoping around the vivarium looking for the call while the other one pays no attention to the call. Does this mean that the one hoping around chasing the call is female? What about the other one then? I tried to get some photos of them side by side to have some sort of comparison because there is a visual size difference in length and girth, please see photos below. 







If it helps I can get better photos from different angles. I was told that males are smaller in length and females larger, also to look at the distance between the eyes and have also been told to look at the shape of the snout to see if one is more rounded and the other sharper. But without actually hearing them call I am at a complete loss. I would be extremely grateful for any advice that can be offered.


----------

